# Boat Hitchhiking



## jade02 (Aug 17, 2009)

Boat Hitch Hiking


----------



## RnJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Could be a good read. I'm pretty warey of eBooks though, since anybody can publish some useless weekend-write-up.

I tried to bum a 6 hour boat ride once, but the guys didn't seem down with the idea.


----------



## stove (Aug 21, 2009)

see my future posts, I've got plenty of friends whom have crossed atlantic and pacific


----------



## jade02 (Aug 22, 2009)

I got the ebook anybody want it?


----------



## RnJ (Aug 22, 2009)

Sure, why not? I'd much appreciate it, and it might be pretty good. I'll at least give it at read at some point.
stickbugg<at>gmail<dot>com or a link in PM or a filepost on the board would be great.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 22, 2009)

stove said:


> see my future posts, I've got plenty of friends whom have crossed atlantic and pacific



I'm almost done building my time-traveling machine, so I will soon jump ahead to those posts you will make in the future!
Would it be alright to comment on them here in the past?


----------



## stove (Aug 24, 2009)

sure. while you're at it, can you build a battery for ,my notebook which lasts long enough for me to MAKE these future posts in the present?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 24, 2009)

I boat hitch all the time. I live on a landlocked piece of coast, work in aquaculture and on small ships, and get rides everywhere. Some trips get right fucking wild, and some get right fucking dangerous. You might be amazed what asking around the docks can do....it can go either way sometimes. :crew:


----------



## RnJ (Aug 24, 2009)

dirtyfacedan said:


> I boat hitch all the time. I live on a landlocked piece of coast, work in aquaculture and on small ships, and get rides everywhere. Some trips get right fucking wild, and some get right fucking dangerous. You might be amazed what asking around the docks can do....it can go either way sometimes. :crew:



Dirty D, where are you at? I've gathered you're somewhere in Canada, but that's about it.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 24, 2009)

I live near Vancouver BC, about 6 hours away. To get to Vancouver, i need to take 3 ferries. So riding with someone else is sometimes easier.


----------



## jade02 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry bout that. Here ya go: Monkey Protection


----------



## ocanegra (Sep 8, 2009)

maybe you know how to reach reunion island or mauritus from india?


----------



## jade02 (Nov 8, 2009)

jade02 said:


> Sorry bout that. Here ya go: Monkey Protection




So what did you guys think of the book?


----------



## RnJ (Nov 8, 2009)

It was ok. At first I thought all the stuff was really obvious, but then it dawned on me it was just really practical, and stuff I wouldn't have bothered to think about. Kinda like a little thing you link people to when they are new to a message board and post something like "FREE BOAT RIDES?!!?" with a single question like "Hey guys, I heard about going on boats, HOW DO I DO IT?!?!?!" In other words, a mere introduction.


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 8, 2010)

you could learn to crew, some small boat clubs need volunteers to help with work parties in the boat yard, they would teach you things like knots and simple tides and helmsmanship. you might even blag a few free courses from their club instuctor and have somthing on paper.

then you would be snapped up as crew for a free ride and coukd even get paid for it. just choose where you want to go, make friend in port, buy a few drinks and be freindly and you will make contacts, it's like growing a seed.

youm could travel the world if you have enough time. you could blag training of people in you are helpfull.

if the posh boat clubs arnt interested go for the average joe boat clubs and if they arnt interested go and see the party boaters.


----------



## Poerts (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been considering trying this sort of thing from Nanaimo onto the mainland for a little while now, but I don't really know how viable that would be. Any idea Dan? I'd assume it would be easier for a small town to small town/random island in the middle of nowhere type of thing. Oh, and hi everybody, I'm new.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 10, 2010)

It's hard to bum a ride in most instances, it's best to barter your way on board. I've worked on boats for rides.


----------



## stove (Feb 11, 2010)

Now that I'm in Thailand, I've met a few folks living on boats, willing to take along others for 'the right trade'. Sometimes it's cash, ass, grass, work, cooking...friendship, a party, w/e. It's like an advanced form of hitch-hiking, you've got to learn your audience well.


----------



## tallhorseman (Feb 11, 2010)

Twice I've had tug-boats offer me rides on the Mississippi, but I was already where I wanted to be. They just weren't used to seeing anyone where I had set up camp. Once I traded a couple of fresh catfish for soft-drinks and a gallon of water. Didn't have to boil that night, which was cool.


----------



## Samuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, does anyone still have that e-book? Would love to take a look at it


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

my sister and i were thinking of different ways we could travel for our next excersion coming up.... weve both hitched for years now and shes not a fan of hopping freight... but volunteering to be on a boat crew for a ride sounds fucking awesome... never thought of it before, only thought of sneaking on trash boats... great post


----------



## Karalaine (Aug 31, 2010)

ive hitched one boat, well it was a jet ski. there was a guy on the docks drinking beer i asked him for a ride to this island in the middle of the colombia river, he said he was too buzzed to operate his boat but hed take me on his seadoo. it was scary we almost sunk and my cat i was traveling with clawed the shit out of me.


----------



## makan kotoran (Sep 4, 2010)

I have two experiances with this.. first times me and a couple of mates were up in port douglas (north of cairns, QLD, AUS) and decided we wanted to try. It was easy as shit. me and old mate went down to the marina and just sat there smoking and staring at fish becuase the gate was locked. then this bloke came over and enquired as to what e were doing, I told him what the go was, and we talked for a bit. it turned out we grew up in the the same small as town and. he said he'd take us out if we just got our own food, learnt how to sail while we were onboard and cooked. so we dumpstered heaps of food, stole some more, bought some goon, and of we toddled. we ended up being grotty yachties for like 2 weeks and going to all these mean as island and snorkeling, and he constantly got me blazed and tuaght me how to sail.
good on ya Simon!!

second experiance. trying from darwin (Aus) to indoneasia, found a bloke named haggis who said we could ride if we fixed his boat. spent nearly 2 months fixing his riging and puting up a brand new boom and all (learnt shitloads).
then 2 weeks before we were going to leave a cyclone sunk the freshly sea worthied boat. 
haggised.


----------



## freddyfreight (Sep 16, 2010)

can't wait to hitch the seas. do you sometimes get compensated monetarily for doin some work on the hitch?


----------



## cranberrydavid (Sep 16, 2010)

freddyfreight said:


> can't wait to hitch the seas. do you sometimes get compensated monetarily for doin some work on the hitch?


 
No, you're often expected to chip in for your food. The only place you're likely to be able to get some cash is if you help grinding and scraping paint when the boat's hauled out, if they're in a yard that allows owner work. They're paying the yard by the day , so it's worth paying an extra hand to get launched faster. 

Paid deckhand positions are possible on vessels doing charter work (booze cruises, sport fishing etc.) but often you're working mostly for tips (which can be really generous if you're cleaning up a rich guy's puke.)


----------



## makan kotoran (Sep 16, 2010)

cargo boats are easy to get a free ride on if you hang out with the crew for a few days before hand and help them.

but yachts are my presonal favorite. here are the times of years most of the yachties are cruising in different places.

I hope this helps.

YACHTS LEAVE FROM


TO


PERIOD

AFRICA 
TO
Mombasa Med.
SE Asia Aug - Sept
Sept
Dar es Salaam Med. Aug - Sept
Durban Indian Ocean
Cape Town Apr - Aug
Nov - Mar
Cape Town Indian Ocean
Caribbean, Brazil Jan - Mar
Dec - Mar
BRAZIL TO 
All areas Caribbean Jan - Mar
CARIBBEAN TO 
St Lucia South Pacific
U.S. West Coast
U.S. East Coast
Europe Jan - May
Jan - Mar
Apr - May
Apr - May
Beguia, Grenada South Pacific
U.S. West Coast Jan - Apr
Jan - Apr
Virgin Isles, St Martin, Antigua Europe
U.S. East Coast Apr - May
Apr - May
U.S.A. TO 
San Diego Mexico
South Pacific
Med. Jan - Mar
Dec - Mar
Dec
Ft. Lauderdale Caribbean Oct - Nov
Newport Caribbean
Europe Oct - Nov
May - July
PANAMA TO 
Panama U.S. West Coast
South Pacific
Caribbean Jan - Apr
Jan - Apr
Jan - Jun
MEXICO TO 
All areas South Pacific Feb - Apr
COSTA RICA TO 
Golfito South Pacific
Caribbean Feb - Apr
Feb - Apr
SOUTH PACIFIC TO 
Hawaii U.S. West Coast
South Pacific Feb - Jun
Feb - Jun
Guam U.S. West Coast
South Pacific Mar - Jun
Mar - Jun
Tahiti Hawaii
New Zealand May - Jul
May - Jul
Tonga Indian Ocean
New Zealand Sept - Oct
Sept - Oct
Fiji North Pacific
Indian Ocean
New Zealand Sept - Nov
Sept - Nov
Sept - Nov
NEW ZEALAND TO 
All areas Fiji & Tonga
Australia Apr - Jun
Apr - Jun
AUSTRALIA TO 
Sydney, Brisbane Fiji & Tonga
Indian Ocean Apr - May
Apr - May
Cairns Indian Ocean May - Jun
Darwin Indian Ocean/SE Asia Jun - Aug
INDONESIA TO 
Bali Indian Ocean/SE Asia May - Aug
SINGAPORE TO 
Singapore Indian Ocean
Thailand Oct - Dec
Jun - Dec
THAILAND TO 
Phuket Indian Ocean
Red Sea, Med Dec - Mar
Dec - Mar
SRI LANKA TO 
Galle Suez, Med
S. Indian Ocean, Chagos Jan - Mar
Jan - Mar
SUEZ TO 
Suez Med
Indian Ocean Feb - Apr
Sept - Nov
MED TO 
Turkey, France, Spain, etc. Caribbean Sept - Nov
Gibraltar Caribbean Oct - Dec
BRITISH ISLES TO 
England & Channel area Caribbean Sept - Nov


----------



## ENgagRelyt (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't forget Newport, RI to Caribbean and Europe


----------



## axolotl (Oct 25, 2010)

does anybody have first- or second- hand info on hitching or getting work with no prior experience, from the canaries to south america?

iÂ´m also interested in the e-book but the download link doesnÂ´t work


----------



## RnJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Can someone repost the ebook?


----------

